# left CE scheme and new job delayed start date



## swpb

Hi, i was on a ce scheme for the last 18months.  I secured employment (3 days a week) in a company which I was due to start tomorrow however they have put back my start date until the 18th of this month.  As i worked my notice and left my CE scheme job last week I am wondering can i claim anything in the meantime as I am now left without wages until possibly end of the month by the time i get my first wages from new job. Also seeing as I will be working 3 days (20- 24 hours) am I entitled to claim for other days??

Thank you for your expert replies.

I knew applying for the job is was part time not full time if this makes any difference


----------



## shadey68

*ce scheme*

I left a ce scheme last month because i was bullied and harrassed by the supervisor,,when i went to social welfare to claim ja i was told my claim will be disallowed,, these schemes are a joke


----------



## pudds

shadey68 said:


> I left a ce scheme last month because i was bullied and harrassed by the supervisor,,when i went to social welfare to claim ja i was told my claim will be disallowed,, these schemes are a joke



It will depend on the deciding officer but it sounds as if you have a good case, e.g. being bullied and harrassed. But the longest you can be disqualified for is 9 weeks.


*Disqualification from Jobseeker's Allowance*

  You may be disqualified from getting Jobseeker's Allowance for 9 weeks if you:


Left work voluntarily and without just cause
Lost your job through misconduct
Refused an offer of suitable alternative employment or suitable training
Suitable employment does not include employment in a job that is vacant because of a trade dispute. In addition, the employment must be suitable, having regard to your age, sex, physique, education, normal occupation, where you live, rate of pay offered and your family circumstances.


----------



## headlights

*More CE scheme bullying by Supervisor.*



shadey68 said:


> I left a ce scheme last month because i was bullied and harrassed by the supervisor,,when i went to social welfare to claim ja i was told my claim will be disallowed,, these schemes are a joke



Hi All, sadly I am in a desperate situation on a CE Scheme, just like the poster *shadey 68*. I am been bullied, shouted at, ignored, undermined in front of others, called on my private number on my days off, all the above by Fás Supervisor. I read the post about been disallowed job seekers because the guy left his job, but I am just going to have to bite the bullet and live on fresh air for 9 weeks as I cant take anymore of this treatment, my health is suffering, sleepless nights, loosing interest in my hobby. I am 59 years of age and live on my own so it looks like its going to be a very quiet Xmas for me. Any advise or help would be very welcome but I cant see any light at the end of the tunnel right now.

Sorry I cant be more cheerful with the season that's in it.

Thanks in advance for you kind help.


----------



## grandyea

SWPB - op - I don't know who would pay you any money -as you aren't available for work (to qualify for JSA).  If you were on a CE scheme then you would have paid for your weekly stamp (class A) so you may qualify for JS Benefit).  Explain to SW what happened with the delay etc.  The only other option is the Community Welfare Officer (now known as the DSP Representative) who may or may not give you a once off emergency payment.  

 Shadey68 - I'd advise you to go to your local Citizens Information Office and they will advocate to SW on your behalf to try and reduce the disqualification period for JSB/JSA.

 Headlights  - You have two choices - go to your GP and get a cert and claim illness benefit (depending on length of CE scheme - you may have enough class A stamps - they will be based on 2011's contributions).  This gives you some breathing space over Christmas.   I would advise you to keep a diary noting what/when bullying tactics are used.   If you don't have enough Contributions to receive Illness Benefit - then contact your local CIC (Citz Info) who will help you with SW and the disqualification period. 

 Please don't feel that you have to tolerate this behaviour from anyone  - good luck


----------



## headlights

Hi Grandyea, thanks for your interest and your words of wisdom, they mean a lot especially when someone is in my situation. I attended my GP today and he was not so impressed when I told him whats being going on, I am now off sick for a couple of days, thank God, but just cant take any more abuse. I have taken your excellent advise on board which helps me as I could not see any way out of this problem..
Thanks again.


----------



## pudds

headlights said:


> I am been bullied, shouted at, ignored, undermined in front of others, called on my private number on my days off, all the above by Fás Supervisor.
> 
> I cant take anymore of this treatment, my health is suffering, sleepless nights, loosing interest in my hobby. I am 59 years of age



If what you say is true, then I wouldn't take this treatment when your basically only working for €20 a week and if you are committed to the job then this is truly a disgrace.

I would turn the tables on the Fas supervisor and report what has happened to their supervisor and from there on... on  an event by event basis bang in emails as backups as to what is happening. If no satisfaction I would report the matter to HR Department and I would really be surprised if you did not see an improvement by then, and if not then I would report the whole matter to the *DSP* before leaving the job.

If you have a genuine case then *you have nothing to loose.*

'Some' of these Fás supervisors forget that if it weren't for the participants on these schemes there would have been no job for them in the first place and their primary role is to represent the participants, not themselves.


----------



## dubscribe

headlights said:


> Hi All, sadly I am in a desperate situation on a CE Scheme, just like the poster *shadey 68*. I am been bullied, shouted at, ignored, undermined in front of others, called on my private number on my days off, all the above by Fás Supervisor. I read the post about been disallowed job seekers because the guy left his job, but I am just going to have to bite the bullet and live on fresh air for 9 weeks as I cant take anymore of this treatment, my health is suffering, sleepless nights, loosing interest in my hobby. I am 59 years of age and live on my own so it looks like its going to be a very quiet Xmas for me. Any advise or help would be very welcome but I cant see any light at the end of the tunnel right now.
> 
> Sorry I cant be more cheerful with the season that's in it.
> 
> Thanks in advance for you kind help.



Dear Headlights,

I am appalled to read how you are being treated.  It is a tragic but sadly true thing that the older you become in this society, the more younger people feel they can, at best, be dismissive of older people, and in horrible situations, like yours, treat us in the manner to which you are currently being treated.

You can of course leave this job, justifiably, you are being bullied and harassed.  And because you are leaving with a very good reason, there is no way should your dole money not be immediately re-assigned to you.  Of course it always come down to proving it - you certainly don't want to get into a situation where it is your word against the supervisor.

So, my suggestion would be - tape it, record it - get your proof and get the hell out of there, ASAP.

Do you have a mobile phone that records audio.  Mine is a very basic model but it has this facility. You could try discreetly recording this person verbally assaulting you and you have them.  OR, better still, do you have a digital camera (or one you could borrow) that offers a record facility.  Literally, catch them in the act - pictures and sound - irrefutable proof.

Your telephone log, be it mobile or landline will clearly illustrate you have received phone calls (even if it shows up as user unknown) on your days off.  If when you leave and you don't have the logs showing your supervisors number, the very threat of seeking them out to prove your point, that you have been harassed will most likely have "the powers that be" falling over themselves to appease you and bury this disgusting situation, as quickly as possible.

I know you will not believe this, especially feeling so beaten down right now but in fact YOU ARE IN A POSITION OF STRENGTH.  Consider this - do you honestly believe that you are the first person this supervisor has bullied before?  Sorry to disallusion you but no, you're not.  This supervisor may have a very long list of similar complaints made about them in the past and FAS is just stuck with keeping them employed because it's next to impossible to fire a civil servant.  If there is anybody working with you, who have witnessed how you are being treated, if you had a quiet word with them, perhaps they would give evidence to prove your case.

Will the senior people in the organisation want such an appalling story as yours being broadcast publicly - to the local newspapers and radio stations - want the public alerted to this appalling treatment.  Of course not.  They will want to do everything in their power to keep you quiet and keep this situation under wraps.

You need a strong ally right now, someone who is on your side.  Someone who will stand by you and stand up for you.  Confide in someone you trust.  Tell them what is happening, ask them to help you.  That's what friends are for, to be strong for us when we're not up to it.

Money isn't worth anything if you loose your dignity and self-respect in order to gain a little more.  I know how very tight it is, living off state benefits, currently I'm on a TUS work scheme, but please for the good of your heath and peace of mind, be kind to yourself and get out of there; the sooner the better.

Sending you a mega hug and best wishes.

dubscribe


----------



## headlights

Hi Pudds and Dubscribe, don't know what to say except it’s good to see this country has some good decent people left and a good few are on this site. 

Thank you so much for posting on this subject. It is sad to say the least to see the way some people treat others especially in the work place in this case. I _have logged _dates and incidents and I have witnesses in one case, I also have recordings of calls made to my mobile with the time and number also. I have drafted up an official complaint to the management and the committee and will also take it to Fás [now known as DSP (Department of Social Protection)].
   I believe you are correct in saying that this bully is at it for many years and I believe they also perceive their actions as normal and appropriate to the job they do (or not do) as a so called supervisor.  I don’t intend to stay here much longer but I want to leave the place in better shape than the way I found it and to that end expose for all to see the bully and put an end to this bad behaviour in this establishment. I will update here on this site if there are any developments in this saga. 
  Thanks again for your support and words of wisdom I needed them, boy did I need them!


----------

